# Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw this thing! Look how cheap and cheesy the fork is!



## barneyguey (Dec 4, 2018)

The only parts that resemble Schwinn at all, are the sprocket and grips and they still look like #@%#!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 5, 2018)

Looks like most new cars today, flat out fugly. These designers should start smoking that new legal mind altering stuff I heard about. That thing looks like a clown bike. I'll take the tires if you're parting it out.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 5, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like most new cars today, flat out fugly. These designers should start smoking that new legal mind altering stuff I heard about. That thing looks like a clown bike. I'll take the tires if you're parting it out.



You can buy the whole bike on ebay. Only a little over $500.00.


----------



## Sven (Dec 5, 2018)

It looks very gawdy and cheap. I don't know what to think of the tank cup holder either. Maybe if you rattle can the thing flat black, it might somewhat presentable...but l doubt it


----------



## Sven (Dec 5, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> You can buy the whole bike on ebay. Only a little over $500.00.



 Are you kidding? $500.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 5, 2018)

Sven said:


> Are you kidding? $500.



Yes, that's what the ad said.


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2018)

What a joke.


----------



## fattyre (Dec 5, 2018)

Must of only had 68 black spokes on hand.


----------



## Pantmaker (Dec 5, 2018)

It's an Elgin Blueturd.


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Dec 5, 2018)

Not a bad bike, if you're into Superman but, I'm personally not. 

Just give me a Schwinn from the sixties, and I'll be happy!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 5, 2018)

YUCK!
I'LL TAKE A SCHWINN MADE FROM 1933 THRU 1955!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Dec 5, 2018)

The only redeming quality is the built in beer holder, I think that is pretty cool.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Dec 5, 2018)

But, years from now- these will be collected too...wait and see...


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 5, 2018)

There's a massive appetite for questionably manufactured goods today, and one thing I have noticed is that where today's "retro" bikes use steel parts, it's often really soft and crudely formed and finished steel.

I went through a big box store Schwinn for a family member because it was having problems. This was a utility type bike that was white and green (had fenders; chain guard; etc.). I don't recall the model name, but it was like a $200 bike, at least that's what I was told. It was actually reasonably attractive. But mechanically, it was not good. The tolerances were very loose; the bearing races were not properly hardened; and there was not enough grease in the bearings anywhere. Stamped steel parts were under-built and very soft. Sprocket and cog teeth wore quickly. The chain was of a basic, indifferent quality. The bottom bracket cups rattled around due to a very loose fit. The headset never seemed to be right - either it would bind or the fork would be loose. Some tolerance there was off as well, but eventually it was made passable. After one year of use, the bottom bracket cups had gouges. None of the bearing cage assemblies could be re-used - too cheap and too badly set up.

I guess what this adds up to is that there's this whole underbelly of "retro" bikes of all different brands that came onto the market, but that were bicycles in appearance only. There was no attention to properly hardening the right surfaces, or of manufacturing sufficiently sturdy steel parts. There was no attempt to get tolerances right. In some cases, I've seen bikes in big box stores where bars and cranks are noticeably bent, even to the naked eye... and these are supposed to be new bikes. There was not enough know-how in the store for a proper set up, and the product itself was not properly manufactured to start with.

A basic, 1970s era Chicago Schwinn usually had at least correct manufacturing techniques and decent quality on it. They were heavy and largely obsolete in some ways, but I will say they were well-made and tended to be very durable. The stuff people are getting sold now as "new retro" type bikes in the big box stores aren't even close to that, let alone a 1940s or 50s era Schwinn when quality and features were much better than in later years. My relative should have spent $100 or $150 on a basic 1970s Schwinn 3-speed and all the needed tune-up parts rather than $200 on a new big box Schwinn. With proper maintenance you might be able to get that 1970s Schwinn to last a lifetime, and that certainly will not happen for the big box bike I was stuck fooling with.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 5, 2018)

SirMike1983 said:


> There's a massive appetite for questionably manufactured goods today, and one thing I have noticed is that where today's "retro" bikes use steel parts, it's often really soft and crudely formed and finished steel.
> 
> I went through a big box store Schwinn for a family member because it was having problems. This was a utility type bike that was white and green (had fenders; chain guard; etc.). I don't recall the model name, but it was like a $200 bike, at least that's what I was told. It was actually reasonably attractive. But mechanically, it was not good. The tolerances were very loose; the bearing races were not properly hardened; and there was not enough grease in the bearings anywhere. Stamped steel parts were under-built and very soft. Sprocket and cog teeth wore quickly. The chain was of a basic, indifferent quality. The bottom bracket cups rattled around due to a very loose fit. The headset never seemed to be right - either it would bind or the fork would be loose. Some tolerance there was off as well, but eventually it was made passable. After one year of use, the bottom bracket cups had gouges. None of the bearing cage assemblies could be re-used - too cheap and too badly set up.
> 
> ...





You said a mouthful!  And the biggest drag about the massive flood of retro bikes is how they have
'numbed' the masses to a point where an original USA ballooner rarely gets a glance by passerby.
Everything 'looks' vintage,  but is completely the opposite, contrived and poorly manufactured.


----------



## Nomadmax (Dec 6, 2018)

All it needs is the number "43" on it and you could sell it for double the price


----------



## fattyre (Dec 6, 2018)

Wait, it gets even _better _!  What a complete waste.  The environmental impact from production to the dumpster is disgusting.





http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=192667032873


----------



## vincev (Dec 6, 2018)

Those bikes will be future collectables probably.


----------



## gkeep (Dec 8, 2018)

If they survive. I see the City DPW trucks bring in trashed bikes by the dozens every week from the homeless camps. I'm sure these will be showing up too along with the many brands pay to ride bikes and scooters. I took this photo early this week on my commute. The hoodie worn as pants really goes well with the Electric Scoot Scooter. I'd guess he was 35 or so but very tanned and weathered face, a buzz cut, half smoked cigarette tucked behind his ear. He brought on board his own special miasma of odors. But the wardrobe, White T-shirt under gray hoody with a blue hoody for pants, legs in sleeves and the very stunning effect of the hood hanging between his legs. But then it got better. As the bus got up to speed the scooter starts beeping , 4 beeps, pause, 4 beeps, pause etc. He starts talking to the scooter, scolding it for making noise, "Why are you doing that? You didn't make that sound in the parking lot!" "Stop that now, your too loud." He addressed the scooter like someone talking to a dog or small child. At times the beeping stopped and I realized it seemed to be related to how fast the bus was going. I think the beep was a warning that the scooter was traveling too fast. As we crawled south on 101 it would beep as speed increased and stop when we slowed, he scolded the scooter for beeping each time, commenting at large to his fellow travelers. The hood swung back and forth under him.


----------



## the tinker (Dec 8, 2018)

Nice finger nails......Are those............yours?


----------



## ricobike (Dec 10, 2018)

I concur with SirMike1983's assessment.  I have a modern Huffy bicycle that I bought just because I liked the style and colors, it's fairly lightweight for a ballooner, and got it cheap.  The alloy parts are good and lightweight, but anything steel on the bike was junk. Paint is so-so, discolored in places but hasn't chipped off at all.  Welds are sloppy but no cracks in them yet.

Basically I had the same problems as @SirMike1983 .   The Chinese steel is just bad.  Over time I ended up replacing almost everything on this bike with either aftermarket parts, or older parts from my parts bin.  The only original parts on the bike are the frame, rims, spokes, front hub (only because it doesn't take much abuse), fenders (not the struts, they were junk), chainguard, cup holder, and surprisingly the plastic pedals.  Everything else was sent to scrap.

There were a pair of these bikes at the Memory Lanes swap for cheap and I eyed them to maybe give to friends as riders.  But remembering how much work and time it took to get my bike running correctly, I decided they just weren't worth the effort.


----------



## frampton (Dec 10, 2018)

Recycled scrap metal.


----------



## Tikibar (Dec 10, 2018)

vincev said:


> Those bikes will be future collectables probably.




When I was a kid in the '60's, the plastic toys were replacing the metal ones. I remember the adults at the time saying our toys were crap and would never be worth anything. Now, many of them are fetching hundreds and up by collectors.

This bike is made of crap that won't last. The fewer the number of survivors, the greater the future rarity. When the kids that had this bike reach their 40's and 50's, they'll pay big bucks to recapture their childhoods.

As an owner of some very expensive plastic, I'd agree with Vincev on this one


----------



## the tinker (Dec 10, 2018)

Commies.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 11, 2018)

gkeep said:


> If they survive. I see the City DPW trucks bring in trashed bikes by the dozens every week from the homeless camps. I'm sure these will be showing up too along with the many brands pay to ride bikes and scooters. I took this photo early this week on my commute. The hoodie worn as pants really goes well with the Electric Scoot Scooter. I'd guess he was 35 or so but very tanned and weathered face, a buzz cut, half smoked cigarette tucked behind his ear. He brought on board his own special miasma of odors. But the wardrobe, White T-shirt under gray hoody with a blue hoody for pants, legs in sleeves and the very stunning effect of the hood hanging between his legs. But then it got better. As the bus got up to speed the scooter starts beeping , 4 beeps, pause, 4 beeps, pause etc. He starts talking to the scooter, scolding it for making noise, "Why are you doing that? You didn't make that sound in the parking lot!" "Stop that now, your too loud." He addressed the scooter like someone talking to a dog or small child. At times the beeping stopped and I realized it seemed to be related to how fast the bus was going. I think the beep was a warning that the scooter was traveling too fast. As we crawled south on 101 it would beep as speed increased and stop when we slowed, he scolded the scooter for beeping each time, commenting at large to his fellow travelers. The hood swung back and forth under him.
> 
> View attachment 915853



I used to buy a monthly bus pass when I was younger, you never know what you might see on a bus. Ha Ha Ha
I saw a grown woman holding a baby seated right behind the bus driver picking her nose and eating it. I'd say the bus had about 40 people on it watching her. Wow!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 11, 2018)

_*Nostalgia brings value to childhood toys - bikes - etc. ... The adults then still aren't buying up things that they thought were crap back then - it's still the same children buying fond memory items - This generations parents many times uses a iPhone to keep their children busy ... they will probably be trying to buy Playstations & things they remember as a child  ...not a cheap retro bicycle from a Target or Walmart ... a bicycle is more of a punishment these days because your parents couldn't *chauffeur* you to everyday life events ...  *_


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Dec 11, 2018)

*Are we sure thats a cup holder and not a speedo housing???*


----------



## fattyre (Dec 12, 2018)

Meet your destiny you junk import bikes.


----------

